# Top 5 mẫu camera hành trình gương chiếu hậu bán chạy nhất hiện nay



## Bachviettech (11/3/21)

*Hiện nay, trên thị trường có vô vàn mẫu camera hành trình gương được quảng cáo với những thông tin không kiểm soát. Do đó, khách hàng khi tìm mua Camera hành trình gương chiếu hậu thường bị bối rối và phân vân. Không biết tin tưởng và lựa chọn dòng nào cho phù hợp và chất lượng.*
Với kinh nghiệm hơn 10 năm phân phối và bán ra thị trường hàng trăm ngàn mẫu Camera hành trình. Viettech xin được tổng hợp và đưa ra vài tiêu chí sau. Giúp khách hàng có thể phân định khi chọn mua Camera hành trình.


Chọn mua Camera hành trình theo *khả năng tài chính*: có thể dao động từ _*1.500.000đ*_ đến *6.500.000đ* tùy dòng
Chọn Camera *theo hãng* sản xuất, hãng nhập khẩu
Chọn Camera dòng *1 mắt* hoặc* 2 mắt*: trước và trong xe hoặc trước và sau xe
Chọn theo *chất lượng hình ảnh* và video: HD, Full HD, 2K, 4K...
Chọn dòng Camera có *nhiều tính năng* tích hợp: dẫn đường, cảnh báo giao thông, phát wifi...
Chọn Camera theo *góc quay* rộng – hẹp: các dòng camera hiện tại đa phần có góc quay từ 130 độ đến 170 độ
Chọn Camera dạng *gương chiếu hậu* hay dạng *gắn lên kính xe*
Chọn dòng Camera có tích hợp Sim 4G giúp xem video online, Camera hành trình phát wifi, giám sát GPS, giám sát âm thanh...
Chọn Camera theo mức độ hỗ trợ của thẻ nhớ: 32G – 64G – 128G...
Còn nhiều tiêu chí khác không nêu ở đây. Phụ thuộc vào nhu cầu sử dụng của mỗi cá nhân

Dưới đây, Viettech sẽ giới thiệu tới quý khách hàng top những mẫu Camera hành trình gương đang được ưa chuộng nhất hiện nay.

*1. Camera hành trình gương Xiaomi 70mai Rearview Dashcam D07*





Xiaomi 70mai Rearview Dashcam D07 có 2 loại: 


*Loại có cam sau thường: *_*Giá KM 2.590.000đ* (Giá thị trường: *2.990.000đ). Quà tặng: *Thẻ nhớ 32G + Miễn phí ship + Miễn phí lắp đặt nội thành._
*Loại có cam sau hồng ngoại (rõ nét ban đêm):* _Giá KM: *2.590.000đ* (Giá thị trường: *2.990.000đ). *Quà tặng: Thẻ nhớ 32G + Miễn phí ship + Miễn phí lắp đặt nội thành._
*Tính năng nổi bật của Xiaomi D07:*


9.35 inch cảm ứng IPS màn hình. Ghi hình cả trước và sau
Wifi kết nối, xem – chia sẻ - tải video về điện thoại
Camera sau chống nước IP67
Camera sau vừa ghi hình, vừa hỗ trợ Camera lùi chuyên nghiệp 720HD
Màn hình chống lóa ban đêm, không có điểm mù. Bộ xử lý HI3556 V200 giúp quan sát mọi thứ hoàn hảo
Ghi hình vòng lặp. Khi thẻ nhớ đầy, thiết bị tự động xóa video cũ
Tích hợp cảm biến G-Sensor: thiết bị tự động khóa video quan trọng không bị đè, bị mất hay khi xảy ra va chạm - tai nạn giao thông.
Chống chói lóa WDR: ghi hình rõ nét trong điều kiện ánh sáng yếu hoặc điều kiện thời tiết khắc nghiệt
 *>>> Chi tiết sản phẩm:* *tại đây*

*2. Camera hành trình gương Vietmap G39*

_*Giá KM:* *3.490.000đ* (Giá thị trường: *3.690.000đ). *_
_*Quà tặng: *Thẻ nhớ 32G + Miễn phí ship + Miễn phí lắp đặt nội thành._
*Tính năng của Viemap G39*


Màn hình 9.66 inch gương điện tử
Ghi hình trước sau Full HD: ghi hình ngày – đêm siêu nét
Kết nối WiFi: Chia sẻ, truyền tải video trực tiếp trên Android, iOS
*Cảnh báo giao thông bằng giọng nói:* hỗ trợ lái xe an toàn
Cảnh báo tốc độ giới hạn: dữ liệu toàn quốc cập nhật liên tục
Màn hình gương điện tử, hiển thị hình ảnh trực tiếp
Tích hợp camera lùi: Camera sau vừa ghi hình vừa hỗ trợ lùi
Góc quay rộng: ghi hình toàn cảnh trước sau
*Có GPS:* ghi hình thông tin tọa độ, tốc độ. Không dẫn đường
*>> Chi tiết sản phẩm tại: *Camera hành trình Vietmap G39​





*3. Camera hành trình Vietmap G79*

_*Giá KM:* *3.390.000đ* (Giá thị trường: *4.790.000đ). *_
_*Quà tặng: *Thẻ nhớ 32G + Miễn phí ship + Miễn phí lắp đặt nội thành._
*Tính năng của Camera hành trình gương Vietmap G79*


Thiết bị tích hợp đa năng 6 trong 1: Gương chiếu hậu, bản đồ dẫn đường Vietmap S1, ghi hình đồng thời trước sau, Camera lùi, hỗ trợ lái xe thông minh
Ghi hình cùng lúc trước sau. Camera trước FHD 1080p – cam sau VGA
Hệ điều hành Android: giao diện thân thiện, kiểu dáng sang trọng
*Phần mềm dẫn đường thông minh Vietmap S1*
Màn hình gương 7.9’’, hình ảnh sắc nét
Kết nối camera lùi: Khi xe trả số về R, thiết bị tự chuyển chế độ camera lùi có chia vạch kẻ an toàn
*Cảnh báo giới hạn tốc độ* bằng giọng nói giúp bạn yên tâm lái xe
Kết nối Wifi: Truyền – tải dữ liệu, lướt web, chơi game, nghe nhạc, giải trí...






*4. Camera hành trình gương Vietmap iDVR P2 dẫn đường, cảnh báo điều khiển bằng giọng nói*

_*Giá KM:* *4.990.000đ* (Giá thị trường: *5.290.000đ). *_
_*Quà tặng: *Thẻ nhớ 32G + Sim 4G tốc độ cao + Miễn phí ship + Miễn phí lắp đặt nội thành._
*Tính năng của Vietmap iDVR P2*


Thiết kế gương tràn viền, hiện đại
*GPS định vị xe trực tuyến* từ xa qua máy tính, điện thoại
Xem video online từ xa
*Phần mềm dẫn đường thông minh Vietmap S1*
Ghi hình kép trước xe và sau xe siêu sắc nét, góc quay rộng. Camera trước Full HD 1080p, camera sau VGA chống nước.
Kết nối 3G: Hỗ trợ lướt web, nghe nhạc, giải trí trục truyến. Cập nhật dữ liệu bản đồ
*Phát WIFI* kết nối di động tốc độ cao
Kết nối Camera lùi: Camera sau vừa ghi hình vừa hỗ trợ camera lùi khi xe chuyển về R
Cảnh báo khoảng cách an toàn, cảnh báo làn đường 
Hệ điều hành Android: Giao diện thân thiện – hiệu năng vượt trội











*Quy định bắt buộc lắp camera hành trình xe từ 7.2021 của Chính Phủ:*
Camera hành trình ô tô đang được ứng dùng với nhiều dòng xe ô tô, xe khách, taxi, xe tải... Và đặc biệt vừa qua theo nghị định 10 của Chính phủ quy định bắt buộc lắp camera hành trình cho tất cả các loại xe khách, xe tải, xe kinh doanh... từ tháng 7/2021. 

Hơn nữa camera hành trình còn mang lại nhiều lợi ích như lưu bằng chứng bảo vệ bản thân khi có tranh chấp hay va chạm giao thông, cung cấp dữ liệu cho cơ quan điều tra, đẫn đường, cảnh báo hỗ trợ lái xe an toàn. Vì thế dù là xe bắt buộc hay không cũng nên lắp camera ngay cho xe của mình. 

Hiện Viettech đang phân phối tất cả các sản phẩm camera hành trình của nhiều thương hiệu hàng đầu trong và ngoài nước. Tất cả sản phẩm là hàng chính hãng, có độ bền cao, bảo hành dài hạn. Hỗ trợ tư vấn, lắp đặt, bảo trì đầy đủ 24/7. 

Hãy nhấc máy gọi ngay cho Viettech để được tư vấn miễn phí và sở hữu chiếc Camera hành trình chính hãng giá tốt ngay hôm nay


*Hotline: 0975883811 - 0902247699 *
*VPHN:* Số 9, Ngõ 92 Nguyễn Khánh Toàn, Q. Cầu Giấy, Hà Nội 
*VPHCM: *Số 22C Ngô Đức Kế, P.12, Q.Bình Thạnh, TP HCM
*Trang web: dinhvitoancau.net*
Thời gian làm việc: Thứ 2 – thứ 7 (8h – 17h30)



_>> *Có thể bạn quan tâm:*_​
_Kinh nghiệm chọn mua camera hành trình ô tô tốt nhất_
_Camera hành trình kiêm dẫn đường Vietmap A50 - vừa quay vừa chỉ đường thông minh_
_Camera hành trình cảnh báo giao thông C65 - hỗ trợ lái xe an toàn_


----------

